# Will his ears stand up?



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey everyone, 
Odyss is almost 4 months old, and he weighs about 6lbs. His ears are still flopped down. How long does it normally take for their ears to stand up? Is it possible that his ears won't ever stand up? 
Also, when is a good age to get him neutered? I don't want to do it too young, but I don't want him to start marking around the house either! 
He's got his Dr.'s appt tomorrow, so he'll get his 2nd round of shots, poor little man, I hate needles! :angry5:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Cosmo's ears were straight at 4 months but when he began teething they got floppy again , sometimes when he seems something they come staright , but they will never stand up again :wink: 

4 months is still young , it's possible they get straight , but it's also possible they stay down :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

If they aren't up in the next couple months, they will probably stay floppy. My Lola's ears have remained floppy (she is over a year old now). But for the most part, Chihuahua's always have ears that stick up, so the odds are good that Odyss's ears will, too. 

Neutering can be done starting around 6 months of age. The earlier you do it, the less chance that he will mark. Since he is a decent size, I don't see any problem with getting it done at 6 months. 

Good luck! Hope Odyss's doctor appointment goes OK! :hello2:


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the advice! I have another question, Odyss is about 6lbs as I said earlier, but he's very thin and kinda lanky. (LOOONG legs) LOL At his age now, its possible he won't get much bigger, right? Maybe just gain more weight?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I have posted this tip before, but here it is again. It could take 2 or 3 weeks.

How to Tape Floppy Ears

This is a breeder's trick to train Chi and Yorkie ears to stay up. (This is for puppy ears only. Adult ears that flop will not benefit from this.)

Tear off a strip of masking tape about 6" long. Fold the edge of the tape over on itself at an angle. Continue folding the tape over on itself so that you create a triangle of tape. 

Tear another piece of tape about 3-4" long, depending on the size of your dog's ear. You can also use vet wrap for this.

Place the triangle on the inside of the dog's ear with the one point of the triangle pointing up, matching the point of the ear. Make sure it doesn't go into the ear canal. Place it low enough, however, so the top of the ear will not be top heavy. Take the other tape strip and wrap it around the ear, attaching the first end of the strip to the tape triangle. Once again, wrap low enough that the ear is not top heavy. The tape should almost be sitting on the top of the head.

Leave the tape in place for one week. Then unwrap the ear (mineral oil or vaseline will help the tape come loose easier). Check the ear. If it's standing up, the tape has done it's job. If not, tape the ear once again using all new tape and wait another week. Usually ears will be standing by this time, although a few stubborn ears can take 3 weeks.

The dog may bat at the ear for a day, but will soon not notice the tape at all. If the tape seems to be bothersome after a day or more, check to make sure that you haven't taped too far down that tape is in the ear canal.

Chis usually get to their height and length around 6 months and after that just fill out. But it's not a hard set rule, your pup sound like he's going to be one of the larger babys. More to love!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

one of my chis ears didnt go up till she was 6 months so its still possible. :wave:


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

Kaui has one ear up and one floppy but she's 1 and 1/2 years old so that won't change... It's really cute though


----------

